# Aktion beendet - GOG: Eye of the Beholder Trilogy für umsonst



## Maverick3k (17. Juni 2020)

Hi,

die drei alten Klassiker sind aktuell bei GOG kostenlos zu haben. Die ersten beiden Teile sind auf Deutsch verfügbar, der dritte (Eye of the Beholder III: Assault on Myth Drannor) nur auf Englisch.

Wer sich also ganz Oldschool frohlockend durch die Dungeons schnetzeln will, kann sich das Spiel hier abstauben: *klick*

Im Account eingeloggt, sollte der Banner ganz oben sein.

Angebot gilt noch knapp 46 Stunden, also bis Freitag 20 Uhr.


----------



## Cosmas (17. Juni 2020)

Na da klick ich doch mal. 

Thx.


----------

